# Height in Netherlands,Norway and Sweden



## Beetlejuice (Mar 13, 2021)

Thoughts?







@20Nobragger01 
@lutte


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 13, 2021)

Inaccurate. I am Swedish and I can 100% confirm this is not legit. Most studies put Scandinavians at 181 cm average height. I am pretty sure 181.5 for Swedes. I myself am a legit 178 cm, like 179,1 in the morning. Trust me when I say I get heightmogged by both men and women on daily basis lmao. There is no validity to this study.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Mar 13, 2021)

Seems right, but could also be some genetics, weird the Dutch is 184 while Norwegians are 180 when we have similar standard of life, and other Europeans are shorter than us


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Mar 13, 2021)

“Height is as a general rule NOT a “racial” factor, but about “comfort””

what the hell does that mean


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Mar 13, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> “Height is as a general rule NOT a “racial” factor, but about “comfort””
> 
> what the hell does that mean


Yeah wtf??


----------



## Entschuldigung (Mar 13, 2021)

Height is not a racial factor
say that to japanese and pygmys


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 13, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> “Height is as a general rule NOT a “racial” factor, but about “comfort””
> 
> what the hell does that mean


He is talking about life standards.
But i think there is a genetic factor too,the japanese grew a lot with time but they are still shorter than europeans in general.


----------



## lutte (Mar 13, 2021)

honkhonkpatna said:


> and women


Stopped reading
It doesn’t say but iirc the 179 figure is from försvarsdepartementet


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Seems right, but could also be some genetics, weird the Dutch is 184 while Norwegians are 180 when we have similar standard of life, and other Europeans are shorter than us


research, has been done about this. A bit.

Results.
Dutch people are getting taller quicker than rest of world, because Dutch females are super picky about the height of males. So shrt men genes gets erased, because Dutch women will reject them for breeding.










Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org





Did natural selection make the Dutch the tallest people on the planet?​By Martin EnserinkApr. 7, 2015 , 7:15 PM

*AMSTERDAM—*Insecure about your height? You may want to avoid this tiny country by the North Sea, whose population has gained an impressive 20 centimeters in the past 150 years and is now officially the tallest on the planet. Scientists chalk up most of that increase to rising wealth, a rich diet, and good health care, but a new study suggests something else is going on as well: The Dutch growth spurt may be an example of human evolution in action.
The study, published online today in the _Proceedings of the Royal Society B_, shows that tall Dutch men on average have more children than their shorter counterparts, and that more of their children survive. That suggests genes that help make people tall are becoming more frequent among the Dutch, says behavioral biologist and lead author Gert Stulp of the London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine.
"This study drives home the message that the human population is still subject to natural selection," says Stephen Stearns, an evolutionary biologist at Yale University who wasn't involved in the study. "It strikes at the core of our understanding of human nature, and how malleable it is."

LOL @ Dutch people, walking around in foreign nations. Looking like giants. Where even the females, are heightmogging the foreign men. wtf.


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Mar 13, 2021)

I am 6ft4 in the Netherlands and tbh not that tall, regulary see guys my height. Don't get height mogged frequent but it happends from time to time.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 13, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Height is not a racial factor
> say that to japanese and pygmys


Japs height mog many other asians tbh


----------



## lutte (Mar 13, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> “Height is as a general rule NOT a “racial” factor, but about “comfort””
> 
> what the hell does that mean


p sure he just means environmental


----------



## loksr (Mar 13, 2021)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Inaccurate. I am Swedish and I can 100% confirm this is not legit. Most studies put Scandinavians at 181 cm average height. I am pretty sure 181.5 for Swedes. I myself am a legit 178 cm, like 179,1 in the morning. Trust me when I say I get heightmogged by both men and women on daily basis lmao. There is no validity to this study.


you don't get heightmogged by women on a daily basis, shut up


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 13, 2021)

loksr said:


> you don't get heightmogged by women on a daily basis, shut up


Plenty of 180 cm foids in Nordic countries


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Mar 13, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Plenty of 180 cm foids in Nordic countries


True, luckily thats exactly my type.


----------



## loksr (Mar 13, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Plenty of 180 cm foids in Nordic countries


not enough of them to get heightmogged daily, that's pure cope, reality doesn't conform to insecurities
tbh whenever people say shit like this I automatically assume they're height frauders ngl
somebody post that meme drawing of the guy with lifts and giant hair talking about how he's 6' barefoot and gets heightmogged by girls


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 13, 2021)

i will never visit these countries prior to LL + lifts


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 13, 2021)

loksr said:


> you don't get heightmogged by women on a daily basis, shut up


Cope? I do lmao. Every time I go into a grocery store or whatever I always see quite a few foids who are either my height exactly or a tiny bit taller.


lutte said:


> Stopped reading
> It doesn’t say but iirc the 179 figure is from försvarsdepartementet


Vadå stopped reading? Om du tittar på Wiki när det kommer till längd i världen så ser du att det finns en study som gjordes redan 2008 som hade svenskar 20-29 som 181.5 cm. Folk blir inte kortare som med tiden lol.









Svenskarna längre och tyngre


Svenska folket blir allt längre och tyngre. Det visar en omfattande undersökning som kommer att påverka kläd- och skokedjorna.




www.dn.se


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

Username said:


> I am 6ft4 in the Netherlands and tbh not that tall, regulary see guys my height. Don't get height mogged frequent but it happends from time to time.


I'm 6'2.
I also more often taller than shorter than some other dude.

I rarely really get hieght mogged. As in, that if a dude is taller, it's usually just by a few cm, like 4 cm or something, so I don't really feel height mogged, just a small difference.
ocassionally though, I do get heightmogged. And some dude is really towering over me. It feels weird someone, I feel lesser. Which I normally never have. I guess that's how short men feel in general, and it must suck alot.


----------



## loksr (Mar 13, 2021)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Cope? I do lmao. Every time I go into a grocery store or whatever I always see quite a few foids who are either my height exactly or a tiny bit taller.
> 
> Vadå stopped reading? Om du tittar på Wiki när det kommer till längd i världen så ser du att det finns en study som gjordes redan 2008 som hade svenskar 20-29 som 181.5 cm. Folk blir inte kortare som med tiden lol.
> 
> ...


ye so you're the guy in the meme?
or you're comparing eye height to top of head height, happens so often

you are not getting heightmogged on a daily basis by women, it's like the opposite of coping, unless you're a heightfrauder obviously


----------



## pizza (Mar 13, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Height is not a racial factor
> say that to japanese and pygmys


shit soy lifestyle of ricecels made them look androgynous and short


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I'm 6'2.
> I also more often taller than shorter than some other dude.
> 
> I rarely really get hieght mogged. As in, that if a dude is taller, it's usually just by a few cm, like 4 cm or something, so I don't really feel height mogged, just a small difference.
> ocassionally though, I do get heightmogged. And some dude is really towering over me. It feels weird someone, I feel lesser. Which I normally never have. I guess that's how short men feel in general, and it must suck alot.


i am 174 cm and hate it tbh, will get LL eventually by mid 20s latest hopefully


----------



## goat2x (Mar 13, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> He is talking about life standards.
> But i think there is a genetic factor too,the japanese grew a lot with time but they are still shorter than europeans in general.


cope
white ppl cant be taller than other races, its racist


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I'm 6'2.
> I also more often taller than shorter than some other dude.
> 
> I rarely really get hieght mogged. As in, that if a dude is taller, it's usually just by a few cm, like 4 cm or something, so I don't really feel height mogged, just a small difference.
> ocassionally though, I do get heightmogged. And some dude is really towering over me. It feels weird someone, I feel lesser. Which I normally never have. I guess that's how short men feel in general, and it must suck alot.


Yeah I don't really mind getting height mogged tbh, I am content with my height, don't see myself looking better at a greater height. If I wanted to I could fraud to 6'6 but that is just too much imo. It also depends on where I am, in Amsterdam for example I almost never get height mogged, but in more northen regions like Friesland I see more guys my height or slighly taller.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 13, 2021)

Username said:


> Yeah I don't really mind getting height mogged tbh, I am content with my height, don't see myself looking better at a greater height. If I wanted to I could fraud to 6'6 but that is just too much imo. It also depends on where I am, in Amsterdam for example I almost never get height mogged, but in more northen regions like Friesland I see more guys my height or slighly taller.







Is this you?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Plenty of 180 cm foids in Nordic countries


That doesn't happen alot I mmust say in Netherlands. But does happens some.
Average height difference, of men vs. women = 12 cm

So an 180cm woman. Is lik equivalent rare; as a man being being 192cm. There are not alot of men at 192cm in even the tallest country in the world, where I live in. I guestimate 20% is.
Same, with women, like 20% of women will be 180cm.

I'm 188cm. And only a few times in my life did I get height mogged by a woman here. feels SUPER weird, I have to say..


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Mar 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> View attachment 1040023
> 
> Is this you?


https://looksmax.org/threads/juliencentral-vs-username.313352/
Yes


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 13, 2021)

pizza said:


> shit soy lifestyle of ricecels made them look androgynous and short


they still brutally mog southeast asians,they are among the tallest in asia
over


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 13, 2021)

Pretty true. I live in Finland and most men are 180cm or taller... Mogger country.


----------



## pizza (Mar 13, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> they still brutal mog south east asians,they are among the tallest in asia
> over
> View attachment 1040026


caralho eu achava q eu era pequeno


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> That doesn't happen alot I mmust say in Netherlands. But does happens some.
> Average height difference, of men vs. women = 12 cm
> 
> So an 180cm woman. Is lik equivalent rare; as a man being being 192cm. There are not alot of men at 192cm in even the tallest country in the world, where I live in. I guestimate 20% is.
> ...



The tallest 2.5 percent of the population is taller than 198 cm (men) or 184 cm (women).


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

Username said:


> Yeah I don't really mind getting height mogged tbh, I am content with my height, don't see myself looking better at a greater height. If I wanted to I could fraud to 6'6 but that is just too much imo. It also depends on where I am, in Amsterdam for example I almost never get height mogged, but in more northen regions like Friesland I see more guys my height or slighly taller.


I life int Nothern region. And I noticed also, people in Amsterdam are short-ish. 
More male ethnics in the peoples pool there also, whom are generally shorter also.

Extra height imo, does limited for SMV appeal, AFTER meeting the 6 feet mark. Extra height, helps more for managing mals, and dominance (after 6ft) than for females attractions.


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 13, 2021)

loksr said:


> ye so you're the guy in the meme?
> or you're comparing eye height to top of head height, happens so often
> 
> you are not getting heightmogged on a daily basis by women, it's like the opposite of coping, unless you're a heightfrauder obviously


How am I heightfrauding if I am telling you my ACTUAL height is 179 which is my morning height, but I still go by 178 so that I don't fraud lmao. If I was frauding I would probably be claiming to be taller than even my morning height, which I don't.

I live in Stockholm and people are just tall as fuck here, both men and women. When I say I get heightmogged by women I am not talking about women towering over me. I am talking about women who are my own height or a little bit taller. A perfect example is if I go out to town with my friend who is my height and I look at him next to random women and see that they are the same height or the girl is a little bit taller. Tell me again how I am comparing eye height then JFL.


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 13, 2021)

Username said:


> The tallest 2.5 percent of the population is taller than 198 cm (men) or 184 cm (women).


2,5% of women are taller than 184 cm? Then getting heightmogged on a daily basis by foids if you are 180 cm isn't that rare. Imagine how many people you see if you spend the day in downtown or at work etc.


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> research, has been done about this. A bit.
> 
> Results.
> Dutch people are getting taller quicker than rest of world, because Dutch females are super picky about the height of males. So shrt men genes gets erased, because Dutch women will reject them for breeding.
> ...




Netherland must be gold mine for modeling agencies


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 13, 2021)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Cope? I do lmao. Every time I go into a grocery store or whatever I always see quite a few foids who are either my height exactly or a tiny bit taller.
> 
> Vadå stopped reading? Om du tittar på Wiki när det kommer till längd i världen så ser du att det finns en study som gjordes redan 2008 som hade svenskar 20-29 som 181.5 cm. Folk blir inte kortare som med tiden lol.
> 
> ...


I think we are getting taller, But I am 180cm and I pretty much never get heightmogged by girls. Guys is pretty common though.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 13, 2021)

honkhonkpatna said:


> How am I heightfrauding if I am telling you my ACTUAL height is 179 which is my morning height, but I still go by 178 so that I don't fraud lmao. If I was frauding I would probably be claiming to be taller than even my morning height, which I don't.
> 
> I live in Stockholm and people are just tall as fuck here, both men and women. When I say I get heightmogged by women I am not talking about women towering over me. I am talking about women who are my own height or a little bit taller. A perfect example is if I go out to town with my friend who is my height and I look at him next to random women and see that they are the same height or the girl is a little bit taller. Tell me again how I am comparing eye height then JFL.


How good is a 6'1/185cm height in sweden? Is it possible to slay with this height?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

honkhonkpatna said:


> How am I heightfrauding if I am telling you my ACTUAL height is 179 which is my morning height, but I still go by 178 so that I don't fraud lmao. If I was frauding I would probably be claiming to be taller than even my morning height, which I don't.
> 
> I live in Stockholm and people are just tall as fuck here, both men and women. When I say I get heightmogged by women I am not talking about women towering over me. I am talking about women who are my own height or a little bit taller. A perfect example is if I go out to town with my friend who is my height and I look at him next to random women and see that they are the same height or the girl is a little bit taller. Tell me again how I am comparing eye height then JFL.


luckily your haight is not bad. Just in the average-ish range.
the manlet pill, is the most brutal pills of pills out there. Even worse tha ethinicity pill, probably.
I feel sad for those men.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Mar 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> How good is a 6'1/185cm height in sweden? Is it possible to slay with this height?


Many people are this tall, you wont slay with height alone unless you are like 195-200cm and normie face.


----------



## loksr (Mar 13, 2021)

honkhonkpatna said:


> How am I heightfrauding if I am telling you my ACTUAL height is 179 which is my morning height, but I still go by 178 so that I don't fraud lmao. If I was frauding I would probably be claiming to be taller than even my morning height, which I don't.
> 
> I live in Stockholm and people are just tall as fuck here, both men and women. When I say I get heightmogged by women I am not talking about women towering over me. I am talking about women who are my own height or a little bit taller. A perfect example is if I go out to town with my friend who is my height and I look at him next to random women and see that they are the same height or the girl is a little bit taller. Tell me again how I am comparing eye height then JFL.


scale of 1-10, tell me how insecure you are about your height


----------



## Gargantuan (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL @ Dutch people, walking around in foreign nations. Looking like giants. Where even the females, are heightmogging the foreign men. wtf.


This, so much. lmao.









When the mog hits home


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 13, 2021)

weissbier said:


> Many people are this tall, you wont slay with height alone unless you are like 195-200cm and normie face.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Mar 13, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Plenty of 180 cm foids in Nordic countries


It’s weird because in Norway it feels like women are tall but men aren’t that tall, I see way more tall women than I see tall men. Here according to reruits it says the average is 167-168 for women but I believe it has to be taller, maybe 172-175 but 179-180 for men is believeable to me


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> “Height is as a general rule NOT a “racial” factor, but about “comfort””
> 
> what the hell does that mean





blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> Yeah wtf??


it means that height isnt correlated with race and that women feel safer with taller than shorter men


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Netherland must be gold mine for modeling agencies


I dunno. Dutch faces, are also a bit longish. Which might not be good for modeling. Plus we don't have any much culture of beauty peagants, going full crazy on beaty products, and stuff (at least in the past) like USA. So not very much trying, to look like model.

I like the looks of Dutch model Doutzen Kroes. I think she was cute. She also has that long-ish face thing going one, that is Dutch typical imo. I guess, it;s part of the heightpill., also getting tall face.



























View attachment 974152


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 13, 2021)

loksr said:


> scale of 1-10, tell me how insecure you are about your height


9


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> it means that height isnt correlated with race


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 13, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> 2,5% of women are taller than 184 cm? Then getting heightmogged on a daily basis by foids if you are 180 cm isn't that rare. Imagine how many people you see if you spend the day in downtown or at work etc.


 people cope with muh average muh above average

i am a 174cm guy, and yeah im taller than MOST women and SOME men but still overall get heightmogged to oblivion eventually, if you're out in high class areas or clubs it's frequent


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 13, 2021)

honkhonkpatna said:


> 9


brutal im so glad i live in uk, even though i am manlet and hate it here too i'd have killed myself if i ever lived in dinaric alps, scandinavia, or netherlands


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> it means that height isnt correlated with race and that women feel safer with taller than shorter men


Are you from Amsterdam? Cause when I was there as a kid all the adults are around the same height but there were plenty of tourists and the city was very diverse so idk if the stereotype of native Dutch people all being lanklets is actually true.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


>





eduardkoopman said:


>


there are african tribes that are taller than the dutch, ive also seen curries taller than the average height in the netherlands here 


BIGDICCJIM said:


> Are you from Amsterdam? Cause when I was there as a kid all the adults are around the same height but there were plenty of tourists and the city was very diverse so idk if the stereotype of native Dutch people all being lanklets is actually true.


no i live in rotterdam but ive been to amsterdam a couple of times. i dont like amsterdam because of the tourists lol 😂


----------



## Madhate (Mar 13, 2021)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Inaccurate. I am Swedish and I can 100% confirm this is not legit. Most studies put Scandinavians at 181 cm average height. I am pretty sure 181.5 for Swedes. I myself am a legit 178 cm, like 179,1 in the morning. Trust me when I say I get heightmogged by both men and women on daily basis lmao. There is no validity to this study.


Yup, but there's a reason why the study is invalid actually.
First of all, it was conducted in 2000, and the only men/women measured were already 18+.
Even if a study was done in 2020, it still wouldn't grasp a lot of the tall zoomers, that still aren't adults.
I feel for you mate, my country is pretty much the same as Netherlands height wise, and at 6'1 I still get mogged by women JFL


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> no i live in rotterdam but ive been to amsterdam a couple of times. i dont like amsterdam because of the tourists lol 😂


Do you feel short or tall / how tall are you barefoot?

Are you actually curry or just joking with that?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Do you feel short or tall / how tall are you barefoot?
> 
> Are you actually curry or just joking with that?


i am 178cm barefoot i think, people always think i am 180cm when im outside wearing regular sneakers. and no im actually curry lol, im not from india though


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i am 178cm barefoot i think, people always think i am 180cm when im outside wearing regular sneakers. and no im actually curry lol, i*m not from india though*


where are u from?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> where are u from?


i was born and raised in the netherlands but i am pakistani


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 13, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> where are u from?


Goatfuckeristan


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> there are african tribes that are taller than the dutch, ive also seen curries taller than the average height in the netherlands here


Exceptions. I every "race" you have some height moggers, or even sub-groups in that race that height-mogg.

Average height, for certain regions, tells the whole picture, imo. And not exceptions.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i am 178cm barefoot i think, people always think i am 180cm when im outside wearing regular sneakers. and no im actually curry lol, im not from india though


So you don't feel short obviously cause of these studies right? I don't think they're accurate.

I think weight/body frame changes people's perception of your actual height. I'm still a bit chubby / have a bit more bloat than muscle atm but back when I was shorter but much skinner people thought I was the same height as now but granted only grew wider and like shoulderwise due to puberty.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Goatfuckeristan


im not from lebanon


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> im not from lebanon


No Pakistanis are the most known goatfuckers. Lebanon doesn't have a reputation for that.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Exceptions. I every "race" you have some height moggers, or even sub-groups in that race that height-mogg.
> 
> Average height, for certain regions, tells the whole picture, imo. And not exceptions.


i mean im just saying what was meant by the author of that article lol 🤣 


BIGDICCJIM said:


> So you don't feel short obviously cause of these studies right? I don't think they're accurate.
> 
> I think weight/body frame changes people's perception of your actual height. I'm still a bit chubby / have a bit more bloat than muscle atm but back when I was shorter but much skinner people thought I was the same height as now but granted only grew wider and like shoulderwise due to puberty.


hmm i dont feel short but i dont feel tall either, im just average. also i get hejghtmogged on a daily basis by women, its not a joke @loksr


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> No Pakistanis are the most known goatfuckers. Lebanon doesn't have a reputation for that.


you have reputation of getting blown up 😂


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> luckily your haight is not bad. Just in the average-ish range.
> the manlet pill, is the most brutal pills of pills out there. Even worse tha ethinicity pill, probably.
> I feel sad for those men.



The " manlet " in the video is a Jew, Mike Bloomberg, who constantly tries to take away gun rights from the American people

Hardly feel sorry for the goblin fucker 

Dont ever feel bad for Jews, they may be short and ugly, but they are super rich and they have strong connections to their race, their religion, and their culture


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Mar 13, 2021)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Inaccurate. I am Swedish and I can 100% confirm this is not legit. Most studies put Scandinavians at 181 cm average height. I am pretty sure 181.5 for Swedes. I myself am a legit 178 cm, like 179,1 in the morning. Trust me when I say I get heightmogged by both men and women on daily basis lmao. There is no validity to this study.


Facts as a Swede i have been telling this but the people here dont believe it because they sre retards


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


>


I have to admit ethnic people that are born in the Netherlands usually end up much taller then their countries average. I doubt I would've grown as tall if I was born in Cuba.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> hmm i dont feel short but i dont feel tall either, im just average. also i get hejghtmogged on a daily basis by women, its not a joke @loksr


As long as don't get strength mogged (in looks). it should be okay.; as in feeling good about oneself in the looks sense.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i mean im just saying what was meant by the author of that article lol 🤣
> 
> hmm i dont feel short but i dont feel tall either, im just average. also i get hejghtmogged on a daily basis by women, its not a joke @loksr


But if people think you're a bit taller then if you're mostly the same height as other guys then you wouldn't really be chubby cause fat tall people tend to have more "normal" looking proportions which makes them look somewhat smaller from far away I think.

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i was born and raised in the netherlands but i am pakistani


are u taller than most people with your background?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

Username said:


> I have to admit ethnic people that are born in the Netherlands usually end up much taller then their countries average. I doubt I would've grown as tall if I was born in Cuba.


yeah i think it is probably partly caused by nutrition & environment as well.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> But if people think you're a bit taller then if you're mostly the same height as other guys then you wouldn't really be chubby cause fat tall people tend to have more "normal" looking proportions which makes them look somewhat smaller from far away I think.
> 
> How much do you weigh?


well my fat storing genes are fucked so people always mistake me for having healthy, average weight even when i was severely underweight at 50kg a few months ago. last time i weighed was a few weeks ago and i was 67kg lol. 


Beetlejuice said:


> are u taller than most people with your background?


it depends, im taller than some but also shorter than some. i know a few tall curries, one of them is 185cm, the other one is 190cm or 192cm as well as his brother. my brother is 181cm.


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you have reputation of getting blown up 😂


I am not from lebanon and no they don't have that reputation


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> The " manlet " in the video is a Jew, Mike Bloomberg, who constantly tries to take away gun rights from the American people
> 
> Hardly feel sorry for the goblin fucker
> 
> Dont ever feel bad for Jews, they may be short and ugly, but they are super rich and they have strong connections to their race, their religion, and their culture


Jews (in general, the ones I encountered) are iq moggers, imo. All of them were smart in both intellectual/theoritical as well as practical ways, imo. I also found the guys, cool guysin general. friendly. I liked them, in general. I don't understand your hate.
The Jewish women, I encountered though, that's a total different story. They were brutals, as in brutals bitches. Unbelieveable. Trying to be bossy, and shit.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> I am not from lebanon and no they don't have that reputation


someone said you were from lebanon and you didnt deny. where are you from then?


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> someone said you were from lebanon and you didnt deny. where are you from then?


Originally from Iran


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeah i think it is probably partly caused by nutrition & environment as well.


You'll be a height mogger in Pakistan.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

Albeacho said:


> Originally from Iran


your family left because of 1979?


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> well my fat storing genes are fucked so people always mistake me for having healthy, average weight even when i was severely underweight at 50kg a few months ago. last time i weighed was a few weeks ago and i was 67kg lol.


Maybe you also have really wide shoulders like me though? Cause back when I was skinny I was noticably thin below the chest or so, it wasn't until after I turned 16 when I ate more again on top of growing more that I began to just naturally bulk but my shoulders always sort of made people think I was normal weight back then when I know for a fact I had neither fat nor muscle, just skeleton lol. Now that i;m above average weight people just percieve my height and body size as they should most of the time.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> You'll be a height mogger in Pakistan.


actually not really. the younger generations are not short. i saw many guys my height and taller. not to say all older generation people were shorter because i legit saw 2 middle aged men at 190cm lol 😂


----------



## Albeacho (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> your family left because of 1979?


No, my dad just found a better job opportunity outside the country.


----------



## Deleted member 4019 (Mar 13, 2021)

Ethnics coping above 👆👆


----------



## Looksmaxed GigaChad (Mar 13, 2021)

allah send immigrants because nordcucks are too good


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Maybe you also have really wide shoulders like me though? Cause back when I was skinny I was noticably thin below the chest or so, it wasn't until after I turned 16 when I ate more again on top of growing more that I began to just naturally bulk but my shoulders always sort of made people think I was normal weight back then when I know for a fact I had neither fat nor muscle, just skeleton lol. Now that i;m above average weight people just percieve my height and body size as they should most of the time.


i forgot to add, my shoulders arent really wide but they are probably are a bit. i remember when i was a kid a random dude said i had wide shoulders 😂 i dont think they are wide. i will measure some day. i dont work out so i probably have potential to get really wide.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> As long as don't get strength mogged (in looks). it should be okay.; as in feeling good about oneself in the looks sense.


bro im weak af irl lol


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> actually not really. the younger generations are not short. i saw many guys my height and taller. not to say all older generation people were shorter because i legit saw 2 middle aged men at 190cm lol 😂


I see.
Watch out, to not get caught up in the trap of focusing to much on the "exceptions/outliers".
Focus on the average.
One only needs to mogg average males, be like 80 percenatile, to have good options with dating and life in general even. One doesn't need to mogg EVERYONE.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> bro im weak af irl lol


Hit the gyym bro. And eat well.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i forgot to add, my shoulders arent really wide but they are probably are a bit. i remember when i was a kid a random dude said i had wide shoulders 😂 i dont think they are wide. i will measure some day. i dont work out so i probably have potential to get really wide.


Tbh it's a good benefit if you're both really skinny or really fat. At one point like a month ago I felt like I was leaning closer to the latter fatter jfl, but that won't happen. Good luck if you do start lifting though.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Jews (in general, the ones I encountered) are iq moggers, imo. All of them were smart in both intellectual/theoritical as well as practical ways, imo. I also found the guys, cool guysin general. friendly. I liked them, in general. I don't understand your hate.
> The Jewish women, I encountered though, that's a total different story. They were brutals, as in brutals bitches. Unbelieveable. Trying to be bossy, and shit.


That because the Jewish men know how to pretend, to blend in, they know how to hide their hatred of Non-Jews in public 

Jewish women's behavior is how Jewish men really think of you, the women don't hide their hatred of Non-Jews 

You should trust me on this


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> That because the Jewish men know how to pretend, to blend in, they know how to hide their hatred of Non-Jews in public
> 
> Jewish women's behavior is how Jewish men really think of you, the women don't hide their hatred of Non-Jews
> 
> You should trust me on this


How many Jews have you met, that fucked you over?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

Madhate said:


> at 6'1 I still get mogged by women JFL


When a woman is really much taller than a man. She stands next to.
It always looks funny as hell, to me. (except when I am the male victime (lol)).

Man looks lesser, like a child or something, at instant


----------



## Copeful (Mar 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i forgot to add, my shoulders arent really wide but they are probably are a bit. i remember when i was a kid a random dude said i had wide shoulders 😂 i dont think they are wide. i will measure some day. i dont work out so i probably have potential to get really wide.


whats ur bidelt


----------



## MaxxedOrRope (Mar 13, 2021)

Whole thread is suicidefuel


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> How many Jews have you met, that fucked you over?


Never. This is based on history and real world trends of the Jewish people

One only needs to study the Talmud or listen to the Rabbis to see the hatred of Non-Jews that runs rampant 

Actually meeting Jews in real life, and having them be friendly to you, will make you _emotionally connected_, this is not good this what foids do, or people who watch TV do 

You must remain objective when observing the Jews, facts only, and you will see they are the greatest enemy to the people of the World


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Never. This is based on history and real world trends of the Jewish people
> 
> One only needs to study the Talmud or listen to the Rabbis to see the hatred of Non-Jews that runs rampant
> 
> ...


I check the Talmud. I didn't even know that existed. Luckily I found a brief Youtube video I can watch that explains.

The Jewish people I knew briefly, for doing work for them. They always had great food and shared the food with me when there, it was great tasting food. That's what I recall most. I dunno how their food is made. Their food/kitchen tastes really well.

I also spend some time in the Synoagoge here. That building is on the inside so giga beautifull. tbh, only God know how they could afford such a thing since they only like a small community of 50 peoples orso.
1 time I visited, for tickets to a classical music perfomance group that played there, and the accoustic was great.
And 1 time, when there with the Buddhist club I used to belong to, on an open day of religions meeting each pther or something. They had cool actiivties there, and stands, and so on. Food was great also that day


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I check the Talmud. I didn't even know that existed. Luckily I found a brief Youtube video I can watch that explains.


Watched the Talmud.
And I decided to look up some Repsonsa, to questions based on that.

They need to to take Covid vaccines, and their kids also. WTF.
_"Therefore, there is a halakhic obligation for Jews to vaccinate themselves and their children, unless their doctors determine that it’s dangerous for that specific person to be vaccinated due to a pre-existing condition."_








Does Halakhah Require Vaccination Against Dangerous Diseases Such as Measles, Rubella, Polio and Covid-19? - The Schechter Institutes


Does Jewish law require vaccination? How does Jewish law relate to those who endanger the lives of others by refusing to be vaccinated?




schechter.edu





Let me check their stance, on war starting.
just read. This chapter on Wikipedia, starts pretty okay, and ends more and more brutals.





Judaism and warfare - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zyros (Mar 13, 2021)

nazis 


eduardkoopman said:


> research, has been done about this. A bit.
> 
> Results.
> Dutch people are getting taller quicker than rest of world, because Dutch females are super picky about the height of males. So shrt men genes gets erased, because Dutch women will reject them for breeding.
> ...



fucking extreme egenicists, so disgusting


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 13, 2021)

Zyros said:


> nazis
> fucking extreme egenicists, so disgusting


Women hold ALL, the power in dating, relationships, and breeeding.
Women select the chosen men.
If they choice, taller men only. Than that is what happens.

I see not correlation, with nazi, in above.

disgusting?
I see, it as normal natural behavior. Wwomen (and men) try to bred with the best (looking) mates out there.


----------



## EdouardManlet (Mar 13, 2021)

I don't know how ethnics can move to scandanavia and remain happy.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Mar 13, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> “Height is as a general rule NOT a “racial” factor, but about “comfort””
> 
> what the hell does that mean


gotta keep it pc somehow


----------



## SMVbender (Mar 13, 2021)

I am 187 so no care

But ı would like to marry with a tall swedish lady or smth


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hope Netherlands gets nuked


----------



## lutte (Mar 13, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Hope Netherlands gets nuked


@Latebloomer10 gedachten?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> whats ur bidelt


idk precisely, i just did it quickly and i got 45-46cm, how is that?


----------



## Copeful (Mar 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> idk precisely, i just did it quickly and i got 45-46cm, how is that?


howd you measure it?
jfl according to this chart its 5th percentile


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> howd you measure it?
> jfl according to this chart its 5th percentile


i just held a ruler in front of me and then i started measuring (without pressing it against me) from my right shoulder to the left shoulder, i have a 30cm ruler so i had to add divided measurements (30cm + 15/16cm) so i got 45/46cm but its probably a wrong measurement. i have a picture on my phone somewhere i can post but ill do it tomorrow since my phone is dead


----------



## Copeful (Mar 15, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i just held a ruler in front of me and then i started measuring (without pressing it against me) from my right shoulder to the left shoulder, i have a 30cm ruler so i had to add divided measurements (30cm + 15/16cm) so i got 45/46cm but its probably a wrong measurement. i have a picture on my phone somewhere i can post but ill do it tomorrow since my phone is dead


yeah thats probably off 
if you have a sliding glass door stand in it, close the door til it touches ur shoulder then measure it that way


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> yeah thats probably off
> if you have a sliding glass door stand in it, close the door til it touches ur shoulder then measure it that way


there are sliding glass doors?


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Mar 15, 2021)

NEVER EVER go to Netherlands if you are a manlet.
Anyone reading youve been warned


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 18, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> howd you measure it?
> jfl according to this chart its 5th percentile


heres a pic bro, it was a three way video call with friends, someone was "filming" me while i "filmed" him, i think i have potential to get wide but im lazy af i dont wanna do it tbh


----------



## Copeful (Mar 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> heres a pic bro, it was a three way video call with friends, someone was "filming" me while i "filmed" him, i think i have potential to get wide but im lazy af i dont wanna do it tbh
> View attachment 1048773


yeah you’re definitely wider than 45 cm, must’ve measured it improperly
laziness isn’t an excuse lol you have an excellent base so there’s literally no reason not to


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Mar 18, 2021)

Imagine being a manlet in nordic countries


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 18, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> yeah you’re definitely wider than 45 cm, must’ve measured it improperly
> laziness isn’t an excuse lol you have an excellent base so there’s literally no reason not to


thanks for the motivation bro, i think a measuring tape would work best measuring it. if i would work out i would probably get wide, people underestimate us curries but we can get great bodies if we want to


----------



## Pietrosiek (Mar 18, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> research, has been done about this. A bit.
> 
> Results.
> Dutch people are getting taller quicker than rest of world, because Dutch females are super picky about the height of males. So shrt men genes gets erased, because Dutch women will reject them for breeding.
> ...



hot bitch tbh


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 18, 2021)

Pietrosiek said:


> hot bitch tbh


yeah. Stacy


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Mar 18, 2021)

average swede is like 180 here but thankfully the national average was brought down to like 178-179 after the refugee wave jfl


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 18, 2021)

who’s sweden she sounds hot


----------

